# Seeking partner in central Pa amish country



## VeteranMntnFarm (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a 6 acre farm with 3 acres of trout stream and a house built in 1820 and a older log house that needs rebuilding but its grandfathered in as a structure so that helps a lot. You can see more here = http://directory.ic.org/22661/Veterans_Mountain_farm___swords_to_plowshares_in_Pennsylvania there are large amish farms on either side and many english farms that are put in preservation to always stay farms. Its the best place i found in appalachia

I prefer a single person and someone who lives platonically and just wants to enjoy the simple country life and not someone who is into parties and visitors 

I also demand a non smoker and someone who believes in God and follows the narrow way of yahshua otherwise known as Jesus to many

Please reply to me by email but simple questions can be asked here. I am not very active online and i don't care for sarcasm


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Good luck to you.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

What would that be? A roommate who does chores? Or do you want someone to cash you out for 1/2 ownership?


----------



## VeteranMntnFarm (Jan 4, 2011)

That is open to the partner. if they are poor i am not prejudice. If they have enough to cash out i would use that cash to finish the log cabin so we would have a more complete farm. The log house will be a sauna and washroom and shower and the septic system below it because it has cleared space behind and thats why i paid extra for it to preserve the heritage fruit trees. they had offered me that area for septic but i could never hurt a single heitage fruit tree if i could help it. I paid 7k for the log house property and 58k for the old house and they both add up to about 6 acres. I have invested maybe another 9k so far and 3 months of hard work to get the house livable. I also spent some to furnish it appropriately. oh and i still owe 46k on a 10 yr mortgage


----------



## VeteranMntnFarm (Jan 4, 2011)

PS: I do not go to churches but i do help people as that is what God wants from us


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Exactly what are you offering and what do you expect in return?


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok I went to your web site and I understand a little better now. I've never seen an Amish Buggy that looks like that one. What order Amish live around you?


----------



## VeteranMntnFarm (Jan 4, 2011)

That was my buggy before i bought this farm. I drove it across pa in 2007 and had it built by a mennonite and the horse i bought from an amish man

These amish are lancaster county pa types which ride push bikes and not peddle ones but other than that i do not know.


----------



## VeteranMntnFarm (Jan 4, 2011)

I am an old hippie and God loving liberal who happens to be just smart and seeks to live the simple life and is like the amish where i would never kill anyone. I did thou join the USMC during vietnam but i told them i wouldn't kill. I went on to do aviation cryogenics. There i learned about evaporation condensation convection conduction and all about heat transfer. I ended up building green homes in Phila region in 90's and had a 200 acre farm in virginia but i gave it away seeking truth and God and well i am back to the land as i did as a runaway teen of 13 as i traveled the USA before the interstate system was built. I even used my horse and buggy to help obama get elected across Pa. i am not to found of ******* conservatives who throw their guns around like they own the world. I do like peacefull loving people who would rather turn the other cheek because to me life here on earth is but a drop in the bucket of our spiritual existence and so i am no doomer but i also try to be smart and helpful and use as little as i can and i started a recycling center in 1975 when i got out of the USMC and well i am still a hippie but not one who gets stoned.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 24, 2010)

My husband is a younger vet, but sadly he comes with family.  We've thought about doing a similar co-op plan one day. What a nice opportunity for someone.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow, I took a look at the link, interesting. As a lifelong Pa. Resident and builder, I admire what you're trying to accomplish. I was a bit shocked to see the farmhouse. Although it's far from a pristine antique, it's also very rare to see one that original and undisturbed. Usually they are covered with several layers of siding, sprouting additions like warts, and on their third or forth set of windows and doors. I hope all goes well for you, and that you are enjoying a warm and peaceful winter. I had a lifelong intention of moving about fifty miles north of you, to spend the rest of my time on earth, but the insatiable greed of the gas industry killed that dream. Hope you find the partner you seek, Peace, Kerry


----------



## backtotheland (Aug 25, 2005)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## VeteranMntnFarm (Jan 4, 2011)

tiogacounty said:


> Wow, I took a look at the link, interesting. As a lifelong Pa. Resident and builder, I admire what you're trying to accomplish. I was a bit shocked to see the farmhouse. Although it's far from a pristine antique, it's also very rare to see one that original and undisturbed. Usually they are covered with several layers of siding, sprouting additions like warts, and on their third or forth set of windows and doors. I hope all goes well for you, and that you are enjoying a warm and peaceful winter. I had a lifelong intention of moving about fifty miles north of you, to spend the rest of my time on earth, but the insatiable greed of the gas industry killed that dream. Hope you find the partner you seek, Peace, Kerry


Yes i have to putty 240 window panes and they are all torn up but i wanted to keep it original as possible like it was when it was first built. I had to search for old hardware too and found it and i made sure i had 3 counties between me and marsellas shale. I feel for those people up north who are getting polution from gas drilling.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

VeteranMntnFarm said:


> Yes i have to putty 240 window panes and they are all torn up but i wanted to keep it original as possible like it was when it was first built. I had to search for old hardware too and found it and i made sure i had 3 counties between me and marsellas shale. I feel for those people up north who are getting polution from gas drilling.


Let me know what hardware you are looking for. I'm always coming across stuff for old homes and I have an old home (Circa 1750) myself. I'm at Consetoga Auction every Tuesday (Across the street from Root's farmers market) and as such come across stuff a lot..


----------

